# Speciality of your city..



## cutesoha (Aug 4, 2008)

please mention one special thing of your city which you consider is unique to your city.. 

I am living in ISLAMABAD and the uniqueness of my city is hmmm ME


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

London specialty is knife stabbing :nuts:


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

skydive said:


> London specialty is knife stabbing :nuts:


Ha! That made me laugh.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

skydive said:


> London specialty is knife stabbing :nuts:


lol lol 

I think public transport more like.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

I believe Melbourne is the only city in the world that has a tram-car restaurant which travels around the CBD.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Bratislava is unique for man at work


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

building row houses


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

orlando = let me see ?? mmmm ah yep THE MOUSE !!
casablanca morocco = oh yep famous for SEX OPERATION changes 
lol


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

trafic jams


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Philadelphia has the Mutter Museum of medical oddities. World's largest colon, human brain slices and the skeletons of the shortest and tallest people along with the decomposed soap lady.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

MelboyPete said:


> I believe Melbourne is the only city in the world that has a tram-car restaurant which travels around the CBD.


No, there is also a Tram-car restaurant in Milan which travels around the city centre.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

For Hamburg: Certainly not unique on a world scale, but at least unique on national, and maybe european scale: The large nightlife and red light district St.Pauli with its profane discos, bars, pubs, theatres, musicals, restaurants and its not-so-profane brothels, sex-shops, tabledance-shows and a sex-theatre. And everything within walking distance (this fact should make it rather unique). So if you don't like a club, just go to the next one.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

DiggerD21 said:


> For Hamburg: Certainly not unique on a world scale, but at least unique on national, and maybe european scale: The large nightlife and red light district St.Pauli with its profane discos, bars, pubs, theatres, musicals, restaurants and its not-so-profane brothels, sex-shops, tabledance-shows and a sex-theatre. And everything within walking distance (this fact should make it rather unique). So if you don't like a club, just go to the next one.


lol. what a sin city!

In here, something unique, is that lots of people first time sex was on the beach. eheh


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

We have a lot of stuff that are unique!

- You can feel in a big city full of people or in a small countryside village
- Unique culture, where Northern Europe meets Southern Europe
- Unique ethnicy, the people from my city are actually considered a proper ethnic group.
- unique accent 
- and many more stuff like that


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*Amsterdam*

The freedoms that there are in Amsterdam are for all of the Netherlands. But we just do it bigger than the rest of the Netherlands. 

-First city to have gay marriage.
-More than 200 official places to buy weed.
-Large amount of tax paying prostitutes? 

What do you call walking distance? Because most tourists consider all the hot spots of Amsterdam on walking distance. If the city centre is considered walkable, than Amsterdam has everything DiggerD21 has discribed for Hamburg. Amsterdam adds more than 200 coffeeshops where you are allowed to buy and smoke weed to it.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK - Symphony of Lights


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

02tonyl said:


> lol lol
> 
> I think public transport more like.



very much doubt it, other cities i been tyo have better transport insfratucture. Londons specialty is in offering Financial services and Banks


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Seattle

1. Rain
2. Rain
3. Rain
4. Rain
5. Rain


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto

Multiculturalism. It's enshrined in the Canadian constitution. Canada is NOT a melting pot. Toronto has simply taken it to an extreme.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Toronto
> 
> Multiculturalism. It's enshrined in the Canadian constitution. Canada is NOT a melting pot. Toronto has simply taken it to an extreme.


IMO, many cities are multicultural these days, especially bigger ones, not only in North America, but also Europe.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

New York City=yellow cabs


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

salvius said:


> Nicaraguans, Haitians, and Hondurans together don't come even close to the number of Cubans.


15, 20 or 30 years ago Cubans might have been all of the or the majority of the immigration but today they account for probaly 30% of them and 40% of the new income. Coombians, Haitians, Nicaraguans, Venezuelans, Jamaicans, West Indies, Argentinians, Dominicans, Peruans, Brazlians and Western Europeans together are a much larger number of immigrants than Cubans alone. Miami has the largest number of practically any of the South American communities in the world, and with Haitians, Jamaicans, and West indies its on the top of the list probaly after or before the Northeast.
Just to clear up, Im not even trying to say Miami has more diversity than Toronto bacause I dont just clearing up about cubans being all of Miami
s foreign immigrants.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

mhays said:


> Cultural diversity is worth bragging about.
> 
> For some places it's even part of the city's "brand", but I'm not sure it's a specialty. If so, New York, Los Angeles, London, Toronto, and other cities share the same specialty. Apparently Toronto can make the case for being #1, but it's still shared.


Nothing is worth bragging about. 

It just gets annoying hearing pissing matches around here in regards to "who is more diverse" or "which city is more powerful".


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

philadweller said:


> New York City=yellow cabs


Yellow cabs can be found almost everywhere


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Los Angeles is just unique. Thats all I can really pin it down to. Its like something you can see and feel so easily and yet description of what it is escapes me.


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

WANCH said:


> Yellow cabs can be found almost everywhere


so can multiculturalism, beer, insurance, banking, knivings, trams etc etc, but it's how they've become an important part of your city that matters, all cities are essentially shells of each other but have their own rich tapestries in what they are that make each unique and special.


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Buenos Aires?... TANGO!


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Manchester Ship Canal.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Belo Horizonte - Capital of bars :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Not true.


Link please. Simply saying so means nothing.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

In the late 19th and early 20th century Minneapolis was the largest flour milling center in the world. Today around three quarters of the the world's grain harvest goes through the hands of Twin Cities based companies or organizations - Pillsbury, General Mills, Cargill; the Minneapolis Grain Exchange is the world's largest cash market for grains.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

mhays said:


> Seattle: Creating brands you either love, or love to hate. Microsoft, Starbucks, Amazon, Costco, Nordstrom, Expedia, WaMu, RealNetworks, and so on.



Exactly what I had considered Atlanta's specialty...local brands people either admire or loathe: Coca-Cola, Home Depot, Chik-fil-A, Delta, Equifax, CNN, Arby's, Hooter's, UPS, AT&T Mobility/Cingular Wireless, Waffle House, Turner Broadcasting, Georgia-Pacific, The Weather Channel, Haverty's...

either that or...strip clubs.


----------



## Mathijzzz (Jan 30, 2008)

Deventer - Deventer koek (cake, it has been made for the first time in 1593)

Apeldoorn - Apenheul (Zoo which has specialised in monkeys)
Apeldoorn - Centraal beheer (Expessially well know from the commercials from this insurance company)


----------



## altachlo87 (Dec 18, 2005)

Penang - throwing (too much) rubbish..
- destroy (too many) historical heritage


----------



## Tombs (Sep 9, 2007)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

In London you can be a city trader and a borderline alcoholic at the same time, and no one cares because everyone else is a borderline alcoholic too.


----------



## fooddude (Feb 2, 2007)

djm19 said:


> Los Angeles is just unique. Thats all I can really pin it down to. Its like something you can see and feel so easily and yet description of what it is escapes me.


haha, that made my day:lol:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Link please. Simply saying so means nothing.


How can you ask him for a link to a source?

You're comments that he was responding to had no link to a source.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zurich:

Lake and River Boats









Trams









Street Parade (although dying at the moment)









Luxemburgerli (yummy)


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Küsel said:


> Luxemburgerli (yummy)


Wow! WTF is that?? Really colorful hamburgers?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Some really nice fluffy sweets with different tastes of the creamy filling from champagne to vanilla. You have to eat it fresh, so it's not exported afaik but a real tourist attraction in the city 

I think they celebrate 100 years or the like now of this sweets (Sprüngli).


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Küsel said:


> Some really nice fluffy sweets with different tastes of the creamy filling from champagne to vanilla. You have to eat it fresh, so it's not exported afaik but a real tourist attraction in the city
> 
> I think they celebrate 100 years or the like now of this sweets (Sprüngli).


I didn't see them for sale when I was in Zürich, they look (and sound) tasty! I must try them when I get back there.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

You get them at any Sprüngli Branch - there are two or three at the main station and one at Paradeplatz - as well as on the lower Bahnhofstrasse - means for sure 4 places less than 10 minutes from your train


----------



## Lor86MI (Jun 23, 2007)

Milan?

-Fashion
-Design
-Art
-Business
-Tram
-ecc...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

London

Tourism
Finance
Arts
Shops
Minorities
Transport
Royalty
Students
the Thames
House prices
Nightlife
Vomit and piss
Rich poor divide
Rich poor mix


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

You forgot Bobbys, Beefeaters and double decker busses!!! - Abroad maybe the most famous tourist things apart from the Queen, Tower Bridge and Paddington Bear


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Possibly the most open-minded and accepting city in a region that fears and completely forbids homosexuality and smaller minorities. 

Plus, it's our 100th Bday next year!


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

We make damn good wines.
One of our (Temecula's) wineries recently won the award for best winery in California, beating out places like Napa Vally.


----------



## el casanovas (Jun 1, 2008)

Barcelona's is clueless tourists buying Mexican hats and ultra-tacky Gaudí-like merchandise... (I still wonder where did the Mexican hat idea come from? It's really bizarre :lol


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

el casanovas said:


> Barcelona's is clueless tourists buying Mexican hats and ultra-tacky Gaudí-like merchandise... (I still wonder where did the Mexican hat idea come from? It's really bizarre :lol


:lol::lol::lol:

Reminds me of my trip to Malaysia when I saw many buttery "Mexico buns" in different places


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)




----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Buenos Aires is the city with the highest amount of football clubs in the world


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Used condoms....?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Skyline.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

For Baltimore:Blue Crabs and Natty Boh.


----------



## max_cool (Jun 15, 2007)

Phoenix, AZ 
Spring training (Baseball). There are/will be 14 teams in the Phoenix metro alone starting in 2009. No other metro in the country comes close.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Skyline.


As I mentioned earlier, The Symphony of Lights 

What other city has it?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

How about white pizza? I thought they're a New York thing but wonder if it's more East Coast (but I've ever seen it elsewhere)?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> How about white pizza? I thought they're a New York thing but wonder if it's more East Coast (but I've ever seen it elsewhere)?


I don't know about that but I tried something similar in LA. It has ricotta cheese or sauce.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I don't know about that but I tried something similar in LA. It has ricotta cheese or sauce.


Is it called white pizza though? Even in New York it wasn't readily available everywhere.


----------



## max_cool (Jun 15, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> Is it called white pizza though? Even in New York it wasn't readily available everywhere.


what makes it white pizza? the sauce? if so even Fargo, ND has "white pizza".


----------

